# consiglio per un server di posta

## Naspe

Ciao gente!

volevo mettere su un server di posta a casa.

Ho provato a leggere la guida di qmail ma nn mi è sembrata una cosa facilissima da implementare...

Tra l'altro sono un po indeciso... 

A casa ho un server 2003 sul quale potrei mettere exchange (cosa che per me sarebbe piu facile ma quel server li nn sta acceso fisso sennò nn doro piu  :Very Happy:  ) quindi usare il firewall linux per:

1) Filtrare le email in arrivo/uscita in modo da evitare spam/virus prima di mandarle al server exchange.

2) Fargli tenere temporanemente le email in caso il server exchange crashasse/fosse spento in modo da nn perderle...

Mi potete consigliare cosa usare per fare ciò?

Oppure installo un server mail direttamente sulla macchina che mi fa da firewall... (so che nn è il massimo della sicurezza ma per ora nn ho altri Pc da usare  :Very Happy:  )

In questo caso cosa mi consigliate? Qmail è l'unico decente? Oppure posso installarne uno un po piu facile? Postfix come è?

ho visto che Qmail ha molti plugin x spam/antivirus... ma come ho gia detto mi è parso un po difficile... 

Grazie mille ciao ciao.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

MOD: Ho editato il titolo con qualcosa di piu' esplicativo

----------

## randomaze

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Oppure installo un server mail direttamente sulla macchina che mi fa da firewall... (so che nn è il massimo della sicurezza ma per ora nn ho altri Pc da usare  )
> 
> 

 

Installa qmail su quella macchina.

Nel post "Documentazione Varia" linkato nella mia firma c'é il riferimento a Life with Qmail in italiano e all'Italian Qmail HOWTO che potrebbero aiutarti nel capire come funziona.

----------

## Naspe

effettivamente il titolo cosi è meglio  :Smile: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Nel post "Documentazione Varia" linkato nella mia firma c'é il riferimento a Life with Qmail in italiano e all'Italian Qmail HOWTO che potrebbero aiutarti nel capire come funziona.

 

Se ti dicessi che lo ho gia letto e che nn ho capito un tubo?

Ti spiego meglio:

1) Per avviarlo devo lanciare prima svscan ma nn basta? Devo farmi tutto lo script qmailctrl?

2) le mailbox come si creano? Deve esserci l'utente sul sistema xchè funzioni? O posso creare degli utenti solo x qmail? visto che Qmail su gentoo usa /home/user/.maildir mi sa che ci vuole l'utente sul sistema... o forse mi sbaglio...

3) Quando poi da un cliente voglio scaricare la posta (dopo aver installato il server pop3) la va a pigliare da /home/utente/.maildir?

----------

## randomaze

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 1) Per avviarlo devo lanciare prima svscan ma nn basta? Devo farmi tutto lo script qmailctrl?
> 
> 

 

Non ho installato qmail su gentoo ma penso che questa guida possa spiegare bene la cosa  :Wink: 

Puoi dare un occhiata alla doc in italiano per capire e seguire la guida gentoo epr l'installazione.

IMHO prima pensi a mettere qmail funzionante e sucessivamente ad eventuali plugin/antiviru/spam etc.

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) le mailbox come si creano? Deve esserci l'utente sul sistema xchè funzioni? O posso creare degli utenti solo x qmail? visto che Qmail su gentoo usa /home/user/.maildir mi sa che ci vuole l'utente sul sistema... o forse mi sbaglio...
> 
> 

 

qmail normalmente vuole che l'utente della posta sia un utente unix ergo... ci vuole l'utente  :Wink: 

(alternativamente c'é vpopmail che potrebbe aggirare la cosa... anche questo é nella guida gentoo)

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Quando poi da un cliente voglio scaricare la posta (dopo aver installato il server pop3) la va a pigliare da /home/utente/.maildir?

 

si.

----------

## Naspe

Uh guida interessante...  :Smile: 

Io avevo letto quella in italiano credendo che fossero uguali (aparte la lingua  :Very Happy:  )

Questa mi pare piu esplicativa  :Smile: 

Ora provo tutto poi vi dico.

Grazie mille ciao ciao.

----------

## BlueRaven

Visto che tutti hanno parlato solo di qmail, io provo a darti una panoramica su Postfix, così puoi decidere quale è meglio per te.  :Smile: 

Rispetto a qmail, Postfix è sicuramente molto più semplice da configurare: qmail ha una logica molto particolare, che, una volta imparata, non pone problemi ma richiede sicuramente più sforzo.

Una configurazione minimale di Postfix è veramente banale (tre o quattro parametri in tutto).

In quanto a prestazioni e sicurezza sono equivalenti, quindi su questo è solo questione di gusti.

Il grande vantaggio di Postfix sta nel fare nativamente tutto ciò per cui qmail ha bisogno di moduli aggiuntivi: solo per fare un esempio, la gestione delle RBL è integrata e semplicissima da configurare; mentre su qmail è un modulo a parte (integrato in ucspi-tcp se non erro).

Inoltre, su Postfix interfacciarsi con eventuali demoni esterni - es. un server antivirus - è abbastanza semplice: è sufficiente definire il servizio nel master.cf e inserire la porta relativa come content_filter.

Su qmail, almeno se non è cambiato dall'ultima volta che l'ho usato, bisognava addirittura patchare il queue manager.

Insomma, Postfix ti dà tutto quello che ti dà qmail, ma in modo molto più semplice e immediato.

Il tutto, ovviamente, IMHO.

Per quanto riguarda la tua esigenza specifica, non l'ho mai fatto direttamente, ma con un paio di Postfix si dovrebbe riuscire a farlo usando la direttiva permit_mx_backup su quello che gira sul firewall.

----------

## Sasdo

ciao, sfrutto questo topic per porre una domandina inerente.... (anche io al momento vorrei fare un serverino di posta)

la cosa dovrebbe essere questa:

sul medesimo pc:

- firewall

- router

- server posta

fino alle prime 2 lo è già grazie al vostro aiuto di un tot di tempo fa =)

per l'ultima ho pensato di fare una partizione in fat32-16 per poterla usare in condivisione con le altre macchine windows che andrebbero a leggere la posta lì scaricata.

Così facendo mi basta qualcosa tipo fetchmail e clamav?

Altrimenti stavo pensando di orientarmi al Postfix grazie al post di Blue-Raven...

Altra cosa... come posso formattare quella partizione in fat32? non riesco a trovare nessun utiliy che lo faccia! forse parted? (mi è venuto in mente ora..)

Grazie a tutti!

il Sasdo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Altra cosa... come posso formattare quella partizione in fat32? non riesco a trovare nessun utiliy che lo faccia! forse parted? (mi è venuto in mente ora..)

 

Emergi

```
*  sys-fs/dosfstools

      Latest version available: 2.10

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 65 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/Linux/LOCAL/dosfstools/

      Description: dos filesystem tools
```

e poi un bel

```
# mkfs.vfat /dev/hdXY
```

----------

## MyZelF

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> per l'ultima ho pensato di fare una partizione in fat32-16 per poterla usare in condivisione con le altre macchine windows che andrebbero a leggere la posta lì scaricata.

 

A me non sembra molto comodo... perchè non metti in piedi un bel serverino SMTP + IMAP?

----------

## Sasdo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A me non sembra molto comodo... perchè non metti in piedi un bel serverino SMTP + IMAP?

 

Consiglio più che accettato.

Quindi così a occhio diventerebbe:

postfix o sendmail o qmail per gestire il server IMAP & SMTP, quindi fetchmail per prelevare le mail (o lo fa già sendmail, qmail...?) e clamav per un minimo di controllo...

..funzia?

...grazie!

----------

## MyZelF

Una possibile soluzione potrebbe essere

postfix + cyrus

quando tutto funziona potrai configurare amavisd-new + clamav + spamassassin

----------

## Sasdo

ochei grazie, ora mi do da fare!

----------

## MyZelF

Date un'occhiata anche qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56633

----------

## Naspe

Alla fine ho messo su qmail... (ho visto dopo il post relativo a postfix  :Sad:  ) ma faccio sempre in tempo a cambiare... 

Per ora funziona quasi tutto. Ho solo alcuni problemini:

1) Qmail nn mi fa inviare le email se nono ad indirizzi del mio dominio... Io vorrei poterle mandare a tutti  :Smile:  Sulla guida ho visto come autorizzare il relay ad un ip address solo che a me servirebbe che autorizzarlo x tutti i miei utenti. (non stanno tutti nella mia rete)

2) Ho messo anche Horde-IMP. Dall'interno della rete funziona perfettamante. Dall'esterno non carica le pagine. Praticamente lui si piglia l'indirizzo interno e non quello esterno come dovrebbe....

3) Ho messo anche squirelmail per provarlo. Ho aggiunto il plugin x cambiare il nome utente e pass di vpopmail. Nel read me c'è scritto che il propietario del plughino deve essere lo stesso con cui gira vpopmail. Solo che nn vedo alcun processo vpopmail girare... Come lo trovo il proprietario?

----------

## Cagnulein

salve ragazzi, ho appena finito di installare qmail sul mio serverino gentoo seguendo l'howto presente sul sito. Tutto funziona alla perfezione..ora però vorrei perferzionarlo.

Vorrei che praticamente scaricasse da diversi pop3 i miei account su internet e li riunisse in un account locale che gli dico io...fattibile tutto ciò?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si, devi usare fetchmail.

di risorse sul web ce ne sono a frotte. cerca su google.

----------

## n3mo

Girellando per google per risolvere un problema in ufficio mi sono imbattuto in questo:  

http://www.coming.dk/amavis.html

non ho poi avuto la possibilità di approfondire ma il titolo mi sembra intrigante: Postfix+Amavisd+clamav+Spamassasins

----------

## joshuait

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> il titolo mi sembra intrigante: Postfix+Amavisd+clamav+Spamassasins

 

E lo è davvero! Ho finito da un paio di giorni di installare quella configurazione su 2 macchine che fanno da server mail per circa 300 utenti: funziona benone ed è molto facile da gestire (in precedenza usavo Sendmail+MailScanner+clamav+Spamassassin, ma era un casino gestire configurazioni antispam diverse per i singoli utenti)

Tra l'altro, l'ho unita alla configurazione Postfix+Courier Imap+Mysql+OpenSSL, anche quella ben documentata che permette di avere autenticazione e tutte le informazioni sulle caselle email, reali e virtuali, su database mysql ed avere sia SMTP che POP3 ed IMAP con autenticazione dell'utente e trasmissione cifrata dei messaggi.

Attenzione però ai percorsi suggeriti: ho riscontrato un paio di discordanze nella posizione dei files tra i pacchetti installati da Gentoo e quelli indicati nella documentazione...

----------

## Cagnulein

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> si, devi usare fetchmail.
> 
> di risorse sul web ce ne sono a frotte. cerca su google.

 

perfetto, anche qeusto è sistemato, ora ne avrei un'altra per la tua felicità XD

sai per caso come posso salvare tutte le mail in invio e ricezione? praticamente voglio che nessuna mail venga cancellata...o meglio da client mail voglio poterle cancellare, ma voglio averle fisiciamente sempre su hd e magari avere uno strumento (magari interfaccia web) che possa farmele vedere...

sai se esiste niente del genere?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per l'interfaccia web: squirrelmail / imp / openwebmail

per la cancellazione sul disco, lo imposti sul client. ti conviene usare imap.

----------

